# Streamer Knot???



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am tired of seeing pics of BOSS Browns caught on big nasty articulated stuff to not try them. I see that you guys tie them with a loop knot for better movement. How do you tie that??


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lots of folks call it a Rapala knot. I would use it on jigs if I had more patience. I know how to tie it, but to explain it on here...well. Maybe someone on here remembers the website that shows an animation of all the important knots being tied.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I use a Non Slip Loop Knot, strong knot and simple to tie


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.p ... dknots.com

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/knot ... _knot.aspx


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks sinergy! That's the one.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You should be getting a articulated streamer in the mail------------ maybe today


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Packfish said:


> You should be getting a articulated streamer in the mail------------ maybe today


Thanks, Pack. Nor-tah may want one also..... :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Why not just use a swivel?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is another website with videos of how to tie knots. I found it very helpful to learn a couple of good knots.

http://videofishingknots.com/


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, that is very helpful. And thanks to pack for the flies!!! I will post pics of browns with furry things hanging out their mouths when I catch them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

sinergy said:


> http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/knot ... _knot.aspx


That second link is awesome... Thanks agian.


----------

